# Amazon Test Movies?



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi. I've just finished watching something called an Amazon Test Movie on my Fire. It was offered through Prime for free. Have you seen these? They call it a rough draft of a film.

Btw, I love being able to move around the house with my Fire when watching a movie.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've seen them but haven't tried one yet.  I'm too afraid it will be some awful student film.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

There are lots of them.  I didn't want to waste time trying one since it takes me such a long time to find a movie in Prime that I want to watch.  Seems like lots of duplicates, too.  Sometimes I give up and just rent a non-prime one.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Shastastan said:


> There are lots of them. _*I didn't want to waste time trying one since it takes me such a long time to find a movie in Prime that I want to watch*_. Seems like lots of duplicates, too. Sometimes I give up and just rent a non-prime one.


Amazon needs to allow us to set up a Queue system like Netflix does, where you can put movies into your queue and access them from all devices that have the Amazon app. The navagation of your account on Amazon's site leaves a lot to be desired.

Carol


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I watched one of the Amazon Test movies. Wish I could remember what it was, but it was entertaining.


----------



## ericbenson81 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I watched one of the Amazon Test movies. Wish I could remember what it was, but it was entertaining.


Me too. I have seen and tried this a week ago. I hope there will be full length movies.


----------

